# Formula One



## jonv (Apr 28, 2002)

Live qualifying is show on ITV4 Saturday at 18:00, existing season passes would not pick this up.
ITV F1 website has race live on ITV1 at 1700 on Sunday - but this is not in the TiVo yet. Currently has News, Funny animal programme and Coronation Street listed.


----------



## BaggieBoy (Dec 4, 2000)

This should be in the "TiVo Programme Listings/Schedule Errors" thread.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

TiVo is correct - the live race is on ITV2.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Further to this - the Grand Prix is currently scheduled for ITV2 - but may move to ITV1 is England win group B.


----------



## Bakdraft (Dec 21, 2002)

BaggieBoy said:


> This should be in the "TiVo Programme Listings/Schedule Errors" thread.


F1 is far too important to be in that never ending list. ta for the post!


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

It looks as it ITV1 will now show it as BBC have the football.

But as I type, ITV schedules show F1 GP live on ITV1, ITV2 and ITV4.


----------



## Mike B (Sep 16, 2003)

As of 3pm this afternoon, from the ITV F1 website:

Canadian GP broadcast times

Live qualifying: Saturday 24 June 1800-1930 ITV4
Qualifying: Sunday 25 June 0045-0230 ITV1
Live race: Sunday 25 June 1700-1950 ITV1
Highlights: Sunday 25 June 2320-0025 ITV1
Highlights: Tuesday 27 June 0410-0505 ITV4


----------



## digital_S (May 15, 2002)

Mike B said:


> Live qualifying: Saturday 24 June 1800-1930 ITV4
> Qualifying: Sunday 25 June 0045-0230 ITV1
> Live race: Sunday 25 June 1700-1950 ITV1
> Highlights: Sunday 25 June 2320-0025 ITV1
> Highlights: Tuesday 27 June 0410-0505 ITV4


Presuming those times are all correct - It isn't exactly the times listed on my TiVo!!

Mine shows:
Live Qualifying - 24/6 - 6:00pm - 1h30 - ITV4
Qualifying Repeat - 25/6 - 12:45am - 1h45 - ITV1
Live Race - 25/6 - 5:00pm - 3h - ITV2
Race Hightlights 26/6 - 1:00am - 1h - ITV1
Race Hightlights Repeat - 27/6 - 4:10am - 1h - ITV4

But then looking at the ITV-F1 site just now... (as of the time of this post)

http://www.itv-f1.com/News_Article.aspx?PO_ID=36349
Canadian GP broadcast times (revised)
Live qualifying: Saturday 24 June 1800-1930 ITV4
Qualifying: Sunday 25 June 0000-0145 ITV1
Live race: Sunday 25 June 1700-1950 ITV1
Live race: Sunday 25 June 1800-2000 ITV4
Highlights: Monday 26 June 0035-0135 ITV1
Highlights: Tuesday 27 June 0410-0505 ITV4

So which is correct, and how do we get our TiVo's updated in time?

I watch it all LIVE anyway, but that's not the point!


----------



## Mike B (Sep 16, 2003)

I guess we'll have to see what tonights daily call brings..


----------



## jonv (Apr 28, 2002)

My TiVo has race live on both ITV1 and ITV2  
Perhaps they are showing it without James Allen on one channel ?


----------



## regatta (Feb 11, 2006)

_Perhaps they are showing it without James Allen on one channel ? _

If you find out which one, please do let me know!


----------



## rondun (Jan 24, 2006)

I've just forced an update, and get:

Live qualifying: Saturday 24 June 1800-1930 ITV4
Qualifying: Sunday 25 June *0030-0225 *ITV1
Live race: Sunday 25 June 1700-1950 ITV1
Live race: Sunday 25 June *1700-2000 ITV2*
Highlights: Monday 26 June 0035-0135 ITV1
Highlights: Tuesday 27 June 0410-0505 ITV4

ITV4 is still showing planet of the apes etc, for when its supposed to be showing live race, so I guess its not quite right yet.
Anyone know what time tivo usually update their programme guide, I want to make sure i get the quali later tonight. Guess a manual recording will be the best bet.


----------

